# Thoughts on Dinafem RoadRunner Auto



## ozman (Sep 28, 2009)

Any thoughts on how a dinafem roadrunner would do in a hempy bucket?
Autos mite be the wave of the future small grower.
I want to try the autos,some ppl rave on them,gotta be something to them....




ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 29, 2009)

well, i dont have any info regarding the roadrunner, but I can give a little feedback..
-if ur gonna go auto, dont go auto hindu kush, i got 4g total off 3 plants.. none over 3" tall..
-hemp buckets worked fine for me, so i dont see why it wouldnt work for an auto..
-a+ for dinafem.. i have 2 of their blue hash and 1 of their cali hash, all freebies from attitude, and they are in their 5th week of flower and doing excellent.. all turned females and no hermis, yet. knock on wood.


----------



## BurnCycle (Sep 29, 2009)

These are my Auto Hindu Kush... At 38 Days old... No problem...
I would recommend Auto HK.... 




			
				Relentless999 said:
			
		

> well, i dont have any info regarding the roadrunner, but I can give a little feedback..
> -if ur gonna go auto, dont go auto hindu kush, i got 4g total off 3 plants.. none over 3" tall..
> -hemp buckets worked fine for me, so i dont see why it wouldnt work for an auto..
> -a+ for dinafem.. i have 2 of their blue hash and 1 of their cali hash, all freebies from attitude, and they are in their 5th week of flower and doing excellent.. all turned females and no hermis, yet. knock on wood.


----------

